# Ice conditions



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I live right on the lake so I will try and give ice conditions every day.

Cross everything that you can for luck and hope, lol.

Bill aka wormdunker69


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm waitin' for the pm and some brandy to sip! I got a new camera I want to try out too!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sam,

I regret to inform you that the main lake is wide open and the finger by my place has about 1/2" of nasty ice. Guess I better get dance lesson from Big Dady and help get the show on the road.

Bill


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wormdunker thanks for the updates, they are appreciated. the next few night should be interesting. hoping to get out somewhere next saturday.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i always wondered how quickly ice could form. Like once you get that skim with temps below freezing how quick until its thick enough to walk on? 

j


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thans men,

No problem getting a report, only have to walk 60' to the lake.
Reports will keep comoing daily.

Bill


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I heard before and has always seemed to be about right, that 24 hours of 20 degrees will form 1 inch of ice. Like you said that is after the skim ice is formed. 

I'm hoping with the single digit nights this weekend and Highs in the teens, I will be on some small ponds by monday. I need 3" of clear ice to feel safe. Which means 6" of cloudy or white ice. If you have some of both, 4 inches is pretty much the accepted safe thickness. 

Be Safe and Good Fishing


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ice report for today, 1/19/2008. 

Main lake is open and finger by my place has skim ice with some of the edges still open.

Temperature here is 18 degrees.

I'm still dancing but Big Daddy has not shown me any of the steps that he uses, lol.

Bill aka wormdunker69


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

farm ponds are getting some ice. I have a small pond in my backyard, about a 1/4 to 1/3 an acre. About 1 1/2" of solid clear ice!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys can come stay in Denver we have an extra room lol. Reportedly 6 to 10 inches of ice on most lakes. Will be out all day on Monday


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Temperature here is ZERO but the wind is not helping with the ice making. Main lake is still open and the edges on the finger where I live is still open water. Have to get the wind to die down.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

that warm up that we had mustve really warmed the bigger waters up a lot. thanks for the update.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Wind finally chilled out.Looked out my window this morning and Lake Rockwell is completely frozen, was wide open at 7pm last night.What a beautiful sight!! Next weekend I'll be sitting in my shanty somewhere...........Mark


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I plan on checking tomorrow, then spend the rest of the week putting on new line, then deciding where to go. More than likely, Old State Park first time out, but if possible, I may break tradition and head someplace else... I will let you know.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Do it fast, the forecast shows more warm temps in the 2 week.... I see 50 and rain, 48, 44... selling the ice gear, come on spring, this waiting for ice is for the insane......


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

those long range forecasts change daily. I have a feeling that we will be sitting on 5 inches of ice by next weekend and maybe 8-10 by the following weekend. certainly enough to handle a little rain or warm temps for a few days. THE DEEP FREEZE IS HERE this week so im not going to complain at all.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

sure hope your right on the deep freeze!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Just checked my 1/3 acre pond and I was a lttle dissapointed to measure only 2 1/4" of ice. With another 0 degree night in the forecast maybe 4" or so by tomorrow.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

3" as of 7pm tonight. There will be at least 4" tomorrow morning and close to 5" by the afternoon.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

smallie 75 hang on to that gear. the forecast looks great. you had me going there for a second. no worries. take what you can get if and when it comes. the time is now.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just trying some good old reverse Psychology....Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

I just checked a strip pit down the road and it had 2, maybe 2.5 inches as of now. Hoping it will be three by tomarrow. although it's supposed to warm up tuesday, shouldn't melt much though. Im hoping to be out by the weekend.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

There ya go whinning again I can just see ur face all puckered up , a tear rollin down ur eye as you say I"m sellin all my ice gear, geez what a baby. Like I really feel sorry for ya, too bad I was out today fishin thru the ice,, ha ha, lookin for some sympathy you are, well take a poop or get off the pot, find me some GOOD ice by friday and I;ll be at your door 6am Sat morning, might even bring Nitro with me if our ice sucks. Dude I got it BADDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Worm, since I know where you live now we need to hook up and I'll show you MANY spots on that lake to get FAT GILLS...........Rich


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Worm, since I know where you live now we need to hook up and I'll show you MANY spots on that lake to get FAT GILLS.Also I think I remember seein that car of yours go by my sisters.Lets keep it under 20mph....LOL.....Nice ride...Rich


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

OOPS..........................LOL................................Rich


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Where's my Damn pacifier!!!!!!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaa!!! Well it's working for now. Hope it holds off until mid March... And you know what... I'm getting tired of reading your jawing, WHY DON'T YOU GO FIX A ROD, If you need more TP for that tree hugging, you just let me know....Ice, there is no ice here for U. Stay in your neck of the woods buddy.... I don't want any of my rods busted this weekend....and take your JAWING to the ROD BREAKER forum....You'll find that forum by doing a GOOGLE search of FISHING FOR DUMMIES. They may even have your face as the spokes model...Hmmm SEE YA BUD!!!!


----------

